# tic tac toe



## lauranazario

Hola Foreros,
Estoy trabajando en una traducción que tiene que ver con juegos de azar y pasatiempos. ¿Quién sabe cuál es el nombre en español de lo que en Estados Unidos se conoce como "tic tac toe"? Adjunto visual.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## salomon

En Colombia lo llamamos "triqui". 

Salomón


----------



## manuycacu

En Argentina se llama Ta-Te-Ti


----------



## funnydeal

En México  "gato"


----------



## mylam

funnydeal said:
			
		

> En México "gato"


Eso me parece muy interesante. Aqui en EEUU, si empatamos en este juego decimos "The cat got that game"!


----------



## funnydeal

A mi también me parece interesante, de hecho, cuando hay empate es cuando decimos "gato".  Y así es como se le conoce a ese juego

¿Jugamos gato?  Shall we play tic tac toe?


----------



## Neru

No es una traducción pero por si acaso le interesa a alguien saberlo... en UK (y tal vez también en otros países de habla inglesa) el juego se llama "noughts and crosses".


----------



## ephobius

Muy interesante saber cómo se le llama en otros países. Gracias.

En México se conoce como gato porque al símbolo de número, #, se le llama gato (ignoro porqué). 

Y sí, al empatar se dice gato. Si se juega a dos de tres, el segundo empate es gata, y el tercero, gatito.


----------



## Badcell

Hola. No sabía que este juego tenía tantos nombres. En España (al menos por mis barrios) le llamamos "Tres en raya"


----------



## Lluna1977

Hola...

Yo, igual que Badcell, siempre le he llamado "Tres en Raya", y la verdad es que nunca he oído "gato" ni nada parecido.


----------



## marte

Hola.
Coincido con la denominación "TRES EN RAYA"  o  "LAS TRES EN RAYA".


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Laura,

Nos hace falta un poco de contexto.  ¿Para quién haces la traducción?

Si es para niños Puertorriqueños, pues pasa a la calle y pregunta a cualquier chaval si quiere jugar. Le das una piruleta, juegas un poco, y le dices que no te acuerdas como se llama el juego. El te va a mirar como si tuvieras cinco ojos, y te informará que se llama.....¡____________! Te aseguro que no es 'woolybollup'.

C-


----------



## lauranazario

La traducción es para "la población hispanoamericana"... es un artículo de revista destinado a llegar (ser leído) por personas de habla hispanas procedentes de diversas partes del mundo. Por ello NO brindé un contexto específico de localización. Estoy viendo qué nombres me ofrecen los Foreros de diversas regiones.

¿Satisfecho, Qxu?


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias por la explicación.  Ya me queda clara la dificultad de la tarea.
Te sugiero esta traducción:   tres en raya o gato.  Es igual que decir al universo de personas de habla inglesa trunk o boot.

¿Satisfecho? nunca

abrazos,
C


----------



## EVAVIGIL

En Argentina es "Ta-te-tí"; en España, "Tres en raya".
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Kunti

Hola,
En España lo llaman "tres en raya"
En Chile lo llaman "gato"
Suerte


----------



## typistemilio

Pueeeeeee... para mí siempre ha sido "gato". Pero haciendo una pequeña investigación en internet, me entero que en algunos lugares al parecer también es conocido como el juego de *"La vieja"* 

¿Será verdad? ¿Será mentira? ¿Será la vieja del otro día? (je je, chiste local)

Aunque no puedo definir dónde exactamente le llaman así al juego. Tal vez algún gentil forero nos pueda iluminar al respecto.

¡Saludillos! 

EDIT: Ya lo hallé. Se llama "La Vieja" en _*Venezuela*_. Wisky con Ron lo corrobora en un hilo anterior.



> Al juego de tic-tac-toe / tres en raya, se le llama "la vieja" en Venezuela.  No tiene sentido pero así es.
> 
> jojo....



¡Más saludillos para todos!


----------



## lilbloo

Se que la respuesta viene tarde, pero en Venezuela se le llama "la vieja"


----------



## Iqueña

En Perú es gato.


----------



## Lalisuk

Saben como se diria tic tac toe en español en españa? gracias pro su ayuda. un saludo


----------



## hohodicestu

Hi...se dice "Gato" en Mexico (es informal)


----------



## cecitazzz

Hey! tic tac toe por estas partes (Río de la Plata) se dice: ta-te -tí


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En España creo que son las "tres en raya", pero no estoy seguro si se trata exactamente del mismo juego o no. A ver si alguien lo puede confirmar.

Ant.


----------



## cecitazzz

Sí!!! es tres en raya. Una vez me trajeron un disco español de juegos para computadora y el tic tac toe se llamaba tres en raya.


----------



## Neofito007

Apoyo lo de lilbloo: en Venezuela es conocido como "la vieja"
Está super interesante el hilo. Me imaginaba que en la mayoría de los lugares de latinoamérica se llamaba igual.


----------



## SDLX Master

Iqueña said:


> En Perú es gato.


Acá le decimos *"Michi" *y nunca nadie dice gato. Ahora bien, michi en Perú no es otra cosa sino un gato pequeño.


----------



## Iqueña

Gracias, SDLX...
pero yo de chiquita, en el patio de casa, con primos, primas y demás chicos de Lince jugabamos al Gato...

...claro que también conozco "michi".

Iqueña


----------



## AlvaroATx

Nada más agrego que en Panamá se le dice Equis y Cero (lo que sería la traducción de como se le dice en Inglaterra, según veo).


----------



## absolutjamie

in Colombia we call it Triqui


----------



## voltape

Bueno, despues de tres anos voy a hacer el aporte peruano.  En  Peru el juego se llama MICHI. Michi tambien es el nombre del signo #.   Es gracioso, pero Michi es el nombre quechua del Gato (si no me equivoco)  Aqui a los gatos se les llama Michi de carino.  Que curioso que en otras partes se le llame gato.  En fin, todo esto es muy interesante y espero que foreros de otros paises sigan aportado.


----------



## Atranslat

En Colombia le decimos *triqui. *


----------



## JorgeHoracio

In Argentina and Uruguay it's ta-te-ti as Cecitazz said.
But:
The usual ta-te-ti is played with three buttons that you are allowed to move to neighboring points on the board, whereas tick tack toe (at least as played by Americans, I don't know how they play it elsewhere) is played by drawing crosses and circles that don't move.

Which of the versions is Colombian "triqui"?


----------



## Atranslat

Hola JorgeHoracio,

*Triqui* would be the crosses and circles version.


----------



## speedier

Atranslat said:


> *Triqui* would be the crosses and circles version.


Known as noughts and crosses in the UK.


----------



## djkingdanny

Aunque, muy a destiempo, me parece aún interesante el tema. En Perú, se le conoce como "Michi" pero lo sugerible sería traducirlo como "Tres en raya" puesto que actualmente se le conoce así en muchos países hispanohablantes o al menos es en entendible. De lo contrario, podrías agregar un pie de página explicando en qué consiste el juego, sea cual fuese la traducción que hagas.

PD: Disculpa por la demora en la respuesta, pero me pareció muy interesante el hilo.


----------



## Monickv76

En Costa Rica es 'gato'...


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico: "ceritos"


----------



## nelliot53

En Wikipedia:  *Tres en línea*

El *tres en línea*, también conocido como *tres en raya*, *juego del gato*, *tatetí*, *triqui*, *totito*, *triqui traka*, *tres en gallo*, *michi*, *ceritos* o *la vieja*, es un juego de lápiz y papel entre dos jugadores: O y X, que marcan los espacios de un tablero de 3×3 alternadamente. Un jugador gana si consigue tener una línea de tres de sus símbolos: la línea puede ser horizontal, vertical o diagonal.


----------



## chitanegra

Tic tac toe. Significa. JUGAR AL GATO....:bye!


----------



## UNMSM

En Perú se le dice_ michi_, porque en quechua (una de las lenguas del Perú) michi significa gato.


----------



## Graciela J

En Argentina *tatetí*.


----------



## Chasint

Tic tac toe is American English.
_
Tic-tac-toe is a paper-and-pencil game for two players, X and O, who take turns marking the ... The US renaming of "noughts and crosses" as "tic-tac-toe" occurred in the 20th century. Tic-tac-toe - Wikipedia_

In Britain we say "noughts and crosses"


----------



## Masood

Question to the yanks: Does _tic-tac-toe_ always refer to the game or can it also refer to the _hash_ # (what you call the _pound_) symbol?


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

If someone says Tic-tac-toe, they are speaking of the game. If someone were to say - you know the symbol that looks like
the tic-tac-toe (box) then they are referring to the hashtag.


----------



## Amapolas

UNMSM said:


> En Perú se le dice_ michi_, porque en quechua (una de las lenguas del Perú) michi significa gato.


¡No me digas! Será por eso que acá les decimos michis a los gatos. ¡Qué interesante conocer el origen de la palabra!


----------



## Masood

BLUEGLAZE said:


> If someone says Tic-tac-toe, they are speaking of the game. If someone were to say - you know the symbol that looks like
> the tic-tac-toe (box) then they are referring to the hashtag.


Thanks BG.


----------

